

Steve Ballmer AMA - superfx
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/2m7cmt/were_steve_ballmer_harvard_college_class_of_77/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=hu-twitter-general

======
johnatwork
It's pretty much the worst AMA I've seen. A lot of circular talking and non-
responses, just shows that he's a company man till the end.

